

Ask HN: What can I do to make my web activity private? - fsteele1982

As a British citizen, I&#x27;m quite worried about the Snooper’s Charter act becoming law so I want to start protecting my data.<p>Can HN recommend any resources that will help me accomplish this?
======
sarahj
For private browsing check out Tor:
[https://www.torproject.org/](https://www.torproject.org/)

If you want to dive deeper then there is Tails:
[https://tails.boum.org/](https://tails.boum.org/) \- an OS which is designed
with privacy in mind.

[https://prism-break.org/en/](https://prism-break.org/en/) has a lots of links
to various tools be they operating systems, messengers, browsers etc.

None of these tools are a silver bullet - most require some level of effort or
perseverance to use and none of them will protect you against every attack
imaginable. However, they will make it more expensive for an adversary to
target you.

------
_em_
not at all an expert but one of the first step might be getting a good VPN and
TOR Browser.

